# Early m/c bleeding - how long/heavy?



## Belle30

Hello

I am just going through my first m/c - an early one at just 5 weeks. I was just wondering how long I can expect the bleeding to last and how heavy it usually is? My doctor said a few days and it might be heavier than normal, and I know it varies from woman to woman. 

The reason I'm asking is that mine seems a bit lighter than my normal periods, which are usually heavy in the first couple of days. It was definitely heavy enough to wear proper towels yesterday though, so I'm not getting my hopes up that it's anything other than a m/c. But I thought it would be even heavier than normal. And it also seems to be tailing off now after just two days - still there but I am contemplating switching to panty liners as it's pretty light now. And I didn't get much cramping at all - probably less than a normal period. 

We want to start trying again straight away, so I'm also nervous that this really light bleeding is just going to carry on for ages and my cycle won't go back to normal and I won't ovulate for weeks.
Like I said, I know it varies from woman to woman but I would be grateful to hear anyone else's experience. 
thanks xx


----------



## toby2

sorry you are going through this-i think sometimes it can stop and start a bit so you may be best to give yourself a week to make sure really has finished-i know some girls here have had hardly any bleeding and others lots. You may find you get more bleeding with cramps or you may find your finished,hope it settles for you soon
x


----------



## Jacey

Hiya

Sorry to hear that u are having a m/c hun x

I had an early m/c around xmas time and I too was approx 5-6 wks at the time. 

I had about 3 days of red-brown spotting {not excessive} followed by 3 days of watery bright red blood , not heavy more of a medium flow. After that I had approx 2 days or normal period style bleeding {medium-heavy} with a couple of small clots and stringy blood then that was it, stopped and no further spotting etc {Sorry if TMI}.

The entire thing was very light for me but prior to that I did always have heavy periods so guessing was so light as I was so early into the pregnancy & like u I did think that m/c bleeding would be much much heavier than I experienced but sadly in my case it wasnt. I did have a fair amount of cramping and pains etc though. 

As mine happened over xmas time no one could say for def that I had m/c until they were able to scan me, at no time was i told to refrain from sex and to be honest we didnt. I know normally the advice is to not have sex until bleeding stops due to risk of infection & obviously that makes sense but i think as long as the bleeding stops and u feel ok then its ok to start trying again when ur ready.

I had my first AF on 6th Feb which was fairly normal but only lasted 2 days, I expect to ov in the next few days so all in all im relatively back to normal now .............if I eva was lol xx

Take care and if u to know any more just fire away and ask, I had some fantastic advice / support from peeps on here, really helped me no end

J x


----------



## Rebaby

Hi there, i'm so sorry that this has happened to you :hugs:

I also just had an early miscarriage and it was completely different to my normal AF's, which are moderate to heavy for around 4 days and then tail off for a couple of days after, and are only painful the day before and the 1st day of AF.

My mc started on the friday- just a little discharge and no cramping, a little tugging pain to one side. Then the next morning the cramps started, felt a bit like AF but the blood flow was incredibly heavy and over the 1st two days i passed a lot of clots and tissue. The early hours of sunday morning the pain was incredible, like nothing i have ever felt before...it seemed like my uterus was spasming so fast i couldn't catch my breath inbetween. But that only lasted a few hours and by sunday evening i seemed to be over the worst of it and the blood loss and pain tailed off pretty quickly after that. Within 6 days the bleeding had completely stopped altogether although i keep getting these occasional 'nagging' pains in my abdomen when i move around.

Sorry if that was all a bit tmi. I do think everyone must be really individual when it comes to this but i hope it helped.

I'm sorry for your loss, i hope your af doesn't mess you around and you can get back to ttc as soon as you'd like :hug:


----------



## Pooky

Hi, So sorry you are going through this.

I had an early miscarriage just before christmas. Started with very mild period pains for about an hour and then AF like bleeding for 2 days, but not as heavy as a normal period. I actually consider myself lucky to have not gone through the pain that others go through. It was like a late period. Of course mentally it is much more than that.

:hug:


----------



## libsoncat

:hugs:Hello,
I am going throught the same thing right now, miscarrying at 5 weeks. I started bleeding on a Tuesday, bright red blood, Wednesday, dried blood, Thursday bright red blood, Friday, brown blood, Saturday and Sunday, brownish-red blood. (I appoligize if this is tmi). 

Saturday and Sunday night I had very sharp, then dull ache in my lower abdomen which forced me into the hospital on Monday. I have had lots of bright red blood today but that was following my pelvic exam.

This is definitely heavier than my normal periods! I feel for you and I hope this information is helpful for you in some way.


----------



## mazza2003

Hi there I am sorry about your MC. 
I had a my "proper" MC last week, however when I look back I had light bleeding, spotting and brown (TMI) discharge for two weeks before. I am still getting niggling pains in my left side when I eat or exercise. I could just about try to move on but just as I am starting to forget I get a tugging in my left side. The blood is different at the moment ( 1 week on- its thicker(TMI))
I hope you are ok and you recover quickly. XXXX


----------



## danielle1987

i had an early m/c at 5weeks my m/c started on the wedneday moring and ny friday all bleeding had stopped, my bleeding was lighter than my normal period and cramping wasn't too bad either, so once bleeding stopped me and oh have started trying again, think everyone is different. i only had to wear pads for the wednesday and thursday but by the end of thursday i switched to pantyliners. xxx
hope this helps


----------

